# Poor Mans Yeast Separation System



## Glomp (27/6/17)

This is very much a work in progress but it seems to almost be too easy.

All it requires are snap lock bags and a couple of pieces of rope. I added a bag sealer for extra separation and it worked quite well.


This method seems to have a few advantages to using separatory funnels or the like. 

The different layers can be separated mechanically.
Thick yeast deposits can be just massaged out.
Its very cheap and quickly set up.

I am sure there would be simple ways to improve on it.

Apologies for the out of focus picture but you get to see what happens.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (27/6/17)

Looks good, so long as you santised the outside of the sealer bag, and the scissors, it'll work.


----------



## Andy_27 (27/6/17)

Is that starsan or something in the container? I'm wondering what the candle's for apart from making your yeast collection quite romantic...


----------



## warra48 (27/6/17)

I imagine the candle is to flame and sanitise the scisscors?

I do like the idea of this. Seems a lot easier than the usual yeast washing I've indulged in.


----------



## TidalPete (27/6/17)

Your method looks fine.
Perhaps ditch the candle & use a small sprayer of metho to sterilise hands, scissors, plastic bags etc instead.
Faster & easier.


----------



## Glomp (27/6/17)

The candle can be used to sterilise the scissors but the main reason for the candle is to cause an updraft and thus have a sterile field around the work area.. Thus the bacteria move upwards and away from the collection area.

Everything was either sanitised with starsan or sterilised in a pressure cooker before the job.

The bottom container holding the jar was sanitised with starsan.

http://bitesizebio.com/6630/how-good-is-your-sterile-technique/

"If you do your sterile work at the bench, a bunsen burner is your best friend. The flame is used to directly sterilize glass bottles, spreaders, and other tools. The other major function of the bunsen burner is to create an updraft in the local area. Hot air rises so the heated air around a lit bunsen burner creates a slight current upwards. This means that any “hovering” contaminants in the air are wafted away from your work area, instead of falling into your work. While it’s important to work near the flame, don’t get so anxious about it that you burn yourself. Close is good enough."


----------

